# Clearing throat



## Anthia (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,

my name is Anthia and I am a nun living in the Netherlands. I have my GERD under control since giving up gluten, and trying to improve my posture, but the one thing that I have no control over is my constant clearing of the throat. I have heard this has to do with GERD, is it especially difficult when I need to sing in church in the mornings. I wonder if any of you have found a solution for this ? I no longer take Nexium for this problem as it never seemed to work.

Thanks

Anthia


----------



## tomandfred (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Anthia, in my experience chest pain, burning throat, and the need to clear it seem to arise when my my stomach isn't doing a good job of stopping acid from creeping into the esophagus (which you probably already know).

What I do to avoid this, especially in the morning, is limit breakfast to melon/banana and an avocado. Any carbohydrates (oatmeal, potatoes, etc.) I usually save for the afternoon/evenings to avoid the scratchy throat. I also bring a lot of water to singing lessons as I find it helps more than saliva alone.

All the best!


----------



## Marlene26 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have Acid Reflux but I would classify it as a mild case. I also have issues regarding my throat and what I do to lessen it is I drink a lot of water, as in a lot. I always carry my water bottle with me and the bonus part is it also helped me lose a little weight.


----------

